# Yellow Cockatiel? Not a Lutino.



## socalcrochet (Jun 20, 2011)

*Hello my fellow experts! I wanted to ask if anyone has ever seen a completely yellow cockatiel (not lutino). The only reeason why I ask is because I found one in a petstore/feedstore. He looks a lil shabby and old and I am very tempted in rescuing him. I wanted to ask how rare is this mutation, my only guess is that he came from a very inbred pide family. Thats why I came here so you guys can enlighten me with your knowledge. And for those who have seen one please post a picture of one if u have it.

Thanks in advanced!*


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's possible to have a "clear pied" where the bird is such a heavy pied that there is no grey color at all. No inbreeding required. The bird will have normal dark eyes instead of red eyes like a lutino.

At http://www.calicocockatiels.com/specialtywinners/calico_specialtywinners_16p241-97a.htm there's a picture of a prize-winning Clear Pied Cinnamon Pearl Hen split WhiteFace


----------



## socalcrochet (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice!!!! I knew the pied color was involved.


----------



## socalcrochet (Jun 20, 2011)

here is a cell phone picture of the little guy!


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

My Jerry was, I don't have access to any photos of him right now, he (actually probs a she) was my first cockatiel when I was 8 and died 2 years ago. Until I joined on here this year I always thought he was lutino until I learnt that they have red eyes like my Ruby. 

He didn't have a bald spot and had dark eyes. I do have a fantastic photo of him but its not in digital form and since moving 4 times since last Jan, i have NO idea where it could be. 
I must admit I haven't seen a whole lot of this particular mutation.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, that is a VERY yellow bird. I've heard that the very yellow birds are sometimes called primrose, buttercup, or daffodil. These are unofficial names but it looks like this bird would certainly fit into that category, and you could call him a primrose clear pied.


----------



## socalcrochet (Jun 20, 2011)

wow. learning something new everyday. I have a few more shots. I hope to adopt him tomorrow if the feed store is open.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He's gorgeous, and if I was in your place I'd grab him too. Good luck with him!


----------



## socalcrochet (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow i would definitely get it too its so gorgeous


----------



## socalcrochet (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm going after work at 4pm to see if he is still there. Crossing fingers!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im keeping my fingers crossed aswell


----------



## Anastacia01 (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope hes there too that's a beautiful and vibrant color. Ive got the white face version of the clear pied mutation.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

fingers crossed


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes I Saw One Exactly Like That I Petsat My Neighbors Cockatiel Years Ago and he died at 24 years old and my mom said she thinks he was a lutino but nope he was as yellow as that bird!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness that is a beautiful bird!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yea it is. The yellow is so stunning. Iv never seen that much yellow all over. Usally white and yellow suffused


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I've seen birds like this which were from colony breeding from related birds. The birds color is a result of several generations of related birds carrying lutino and pied. Over time this also causes the feather structure to break down causing a thinning of the crest feathers and all the body feathers. These type of birds are also more suscepible to liver problems.


----------



## socalcrochet (Jun 20, 2011)

So I decided not to adopt the lil yellow birdy only because upon closer inspection he looked very ill. His feathers were very thin, the beak was abnormally thicken and I did not like how heavy he was breathing. I did not to risk spreading anything to my babies at home. I will however keep an eye out for him since I shop there almost every weekend. Among all the other birds, some outside I did find a beautiful pastelface cock. I wanted to ask, if I did buy him, what colored/split hen would be best suited for him?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If one is ill at that store, I would steer clear of all the birds there. Cockatiels are very good at hiding disease. If one is ill, you can almost bet the rest are too, or the very least are carriers of whatever it is it has.


----------

